# Mobile Minded BV - watchlist



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2013)

In den heutigen Heisenews fand sich eine interessante Meldung zu einer Firma, die Nutzer unter Missbrauch des guten Namens von G-Data abzockt/betrügt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...er-mit-angeblicher-werbung-fuer-g-data.44279/

Da die Firma möglicherweise hier in Deutschland ebenfalls unangenehme auffallen könnte, möchte ich hier schon einmal eine Krankenakte anlegen.



> Mobile Minded BV.
> Meander 251, 6825 MC te Arnhem, Nederland.
> Kvk: 34371042
> BTW: 822783010



Das ist etwas unklar, da die angegebene KVK-Nr zu einer anderen Firma führt.



> Naam: Creative Clicks B.V.
> Vestigingsadres: Barbara Strozzilaan 201
> Vestigingsplaats: 1083HN Amsterdam
> KvK-nummer: 34371042
> ...



siehe
http://de.mytracks.fm/info/contact

Ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, lässt sich nicht mit Sicherheit ausschließen 


Hier wiederum steht zur "Mobile Minded BV" eine andere KVK-Nummer
http://www.qgids.nl/Nederland/Arnhem/Mobile Minded BV

Kamer van Koophandel
Nummer: 505184100000

So steht es auch im Handelsregister


> KVK 50518410
> Vestigingsnr. 000020935501
> Meander 251
> 6825MC
> Arnhem





In UK wurde die Firma "Mobile Minded BV" bereits 2012 abgestraft
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/08/iphone_5_offer_attracts_regulator_fine/

Da ging es um einen Service Bumbalee. Die Webseite gehört (aktuell) einem Niederländer
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=bumbalee.com&verbose=1

Diese Firma hat bereits deutschsprachige Angebote, z.B. hier
http://www.gogogy.com/ch/de/termsandconditions.html




> Das Unternehmen wird Abläufe unterhalten, die dem geltenden Gesetz für Personen zum Erhalt von Zugang auf ihre Personendaten entsprechen und entsprechend und auf Anforderung hin [email protected] deren Personendaten korrigieren oder löschen.



Gewarnt werden sollte weiterhin vor


> All of those point only to that ip number (example: *.momoxxio.com, *.gogogy.com and *.djummer.com ).



Ob Echovox ein Hinweis auf die schweizerische Firma Echovox SA ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Da lese ich neuerdings holländische Namen.

Das Angebot richtet sich offenbar an Schweizer, daher ist eine schweizerische Kontaktnummer angegeben
0848-1237670

zugeteilt der... Echovox SA

Um das abzubestellen, muss man "STOP" an 955 senden. Da lese ich aktuell Translease.
Lauter alte Bekannte. Mal sehen, ob in den britischen Dokumenten mehr steht 

Aha. Nur 14 Tage nach oben erwähnter Strafe der britischen Regulierer gab es gleich den nächsten Ärger... Was ich wirklich toll finde an den britischen regulierern, das sind diese Formulierungen. Das Angebot ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend illegal, weil es gegen folgende Regel verstösst:



> Premium rate services must not mislead or be likely to mislead in any way.



So einfach geht das: Mehrwertdienste dürfen nicht irreführend sein oder es darf eine Irreführung nicht wahrscheinlich sein. Basta.

Unsere wattestäbchenschwingenden Sesselpupser sollten sich daran endlich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.
Quelle:
phonepayplus


----------

